# New Autoglym Product



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

News from AG



Autoglym said:


> We are delighted to launch a brand new Autoglym product, Wheel Protector.
> 
> Wheel Protector is our brand new wheel coating that repels dirt and brake dust from wheels.
> 
> ...


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Must try some out.


----------



## Certi (May 5, 2011)

I'll be interested the read a review on this. Will most likely pick some up next time Halfords are doing their 3 for 2 sale.


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

It looks promising


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Didn't really think much of the Alloy Wheel Seal so will be interested to see this new version in action.


----------



## J4KE45 (Sep 7, 2014)

I'll keep my eye on this! I've used their alloy wheel seal a couple of times and don't rate it myself, however I do use most of their other products


----------



## PyRo (Oct 25, 2014)

Like the post above ^^ I use AG products, but on the wheels I like to wax and wax and wax. 
Selfish on my part as I can use a few toys whilst I am in the therapy mode.


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

I'd also be intersted to see review on this. The old stuff was one of the poorer products.


----------



## Farquhar (May 15, 2007)

They put some pics on their FB page claiming a picture of a wheel whereby they had treated half and then driven it for a month. 

It looked like they had just cleaned half a wheel but they are adamant that it is a genuine pic - looking forward to trying it as the old stuff was awful and did nothing.


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

Any chance to review some?


----------



## boysiehall (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm assuming this works on painted wheels


----------



## Farquhar (May 15, 2007)

According to the back of the can it is not suitable for dark or black wheels as it can leave a white residue


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Whats changed from the alloy seal?cos that was awful.


----------



## Farquhar (May 15, 2007)

I haven't tried it yet but they put some 50/50's up of a wheel that had been on the road for a month. It looked like they had just washed half a wheel but AG claimed the photo was genuine.


----------

